# Schwinn AutoCycle = Monark Super Deluxe ????



## carlitos60 (May 1, 2013)

Hey!  I have been Really Looking at those 2 Bikes,,,,,and I don't see Much Difference!

Who Copied Who?

Just Trying to Learn!


----------



## Djshakes (May 1, 2013)

Everyone copied Schwinn and that is why Schwinn is so desirable and all the other brands are pretty much worthless.  Thanks.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 1, 2013)

Djshakes said:


> Everyone copied Schwinn and that is why Schwinn is so desirable and all the other brands are pretty much worthless.  Thanks.




Whoa,whoa, WHOA!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 2, 2013)

Djshakes said:


> Everyone copied Schwinn and that is why Schwinn is so desirable and all the other brands are pretty much worthless.  Thanks.




Oh poop.... Haha lets get ready to rrruuummmbbbllleee !!. Autocycle equals clean lines, eyecandy, timeless designs and flawless American construction....postwar Monark... Equals not so much and the frames crack plus look like hokey Schwinn copies.. I would say Schwinn is like a fender strat... And there is only one fender strat with thousands of imitators....


----------



## Coaster Brake (May 2, 2013)

Here comes another 7+ page thread...


----------



## bricycle (May 2, 2013)

Djshakes said:


> Everyone copied Schwinn and that is why Schwinn is so desirable and all the other brands are pretty much worthless.  Thanks.




whoa..............


----------



## Freqman1 (May 2, 2013)

Fred err.... I mean Tim is just jerking our chain-- or junky 'ol Schwinns is all he can afford to buy! Just adding gas and fanning the flames! V/r Shawn


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (May 2, 2013)

I followed a pick up truck going to the crusher with a few schwinns.I felt it was my duty to follow him to make sure he got there.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 2, 2013)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> I followed a pick up truck going to the crusher with a few schwinns.I felt it was my duty to follow him to make sure he got there.




Bet the frames broke the crusher!...  like the scene in star wars I Bet the bar they used to stop the  compactor was made by Schwinn...


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (May 2, 2013)

fatbar said:


> Bet the frames broke the crusher!...  like the scene in star wars I Bet the bar they used to stop the  compactor was made by Schwinn...




Actually i seem him the next day and he said they rejected then,Said they are not worth anything.


----------



## carlitos60 (May 2, 2013)

*I'm not so sure!*



Djshakes said:


> Everyone copied Schwinn and that is why Schwinn is so desirable and all the other brands are pretty much worthless.  Thanks.




I'm not so sure! I have read that Scwinn came after a lot of highend bikes, but It Bought them and or Copied them!  They had the MONEY! and MAKETING knowledge!

I think that Elgin, Hawthorn, Monark, are way Better Bikes!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 2, 2013)

I think that Elgin, Hawthorn, Monark, are way Better Bikes!



X2! Don't forget Colson!


----------



## carlitos60 (May 2, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> I think that Elgin, Hawthorn, Monark, are way Better Bikes!
> 
> 
> 
> X2! Don't forget Colson!




Thanks for the BackUp!!!!!

I'm just saying that a lot of those Cool Bikes Should be Given Some Respect as far as Recognition!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 2, 2013)

Schwinn sucks. There. I said it.


----------



## bricycle (May 2, 2013)

fordmike65 said:


> Schwinn sucks. There. I said it.



...I wouldn't say Schwinn sucks, just that they are a common as cockroaches....


----------



## fordmike65 (May 2, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ...I wouldn't say Schwinn sucks, just that they are a common as cockroaches....




Couldn't have said it better myself. I retract my previous statement.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 2, 2013)

bricycle said:


> ...I wouldn't say Schwinn sucks, just that they are a common as cockroaches....



That's cause they are built to last....not rot into rusty piles... Lol  I like elgins too and a handfull of others...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 2, 2013)

*ever notice*

That Schwinn guys don't typically come out of the gate first with this brand or that brand sucks. We are just more confident with what we got so to speak..no need to bash on the lower bike forms...haha


----------



## bricycle (May 2, 2013)

fatbar said:


> That Schwinn guys don't typically come out of the gate first with this brand or that brand sucks. We are just more confident with what we got so to speak..no need to bash on the lower bike forms...haha




..oh Brother.......


----------



## cyclingday (May 2, 2013)

Lets see, Diamond chain, New Departure, Morrow or Mussleman hubs, Torrington spokes, bars and pedals. Goodyear, B.F. Goodrich, Firestone or Gillette tires. Mesinger or Troxel saddle.
Stimsonite or Persons reflector. Delta or E/A Horn & light. 

Sound familiar? It should, because there's a real good chance your Schwinn, Elgin, Shelby, Monark, Colson, Huffman, Roadmaster,Westfield/Columbia bicycle is riding with these products on them.

The only thing that seperates the brands is their frames, and I read somewhere, that at one time, there wasn't a bicycle company in America that didn't use Shelby tubing to build their bikes.

The designs whose frames cracked or broke during normal use, suck. All the rest are awesome!


----------



## Coaster Brake (May 2, 2013)

Page 3, here we come..


----------



## spoker (May 2, 2013)

*best bike*

Group Hug!!!cant we all just get along,LOL


----------



## fordmike65 (May 2, 2013)

spoker said:


> Group Hug!!!cant we all just get along,LOL




Nope It's on.


----------



## volksboy57 (May 2, 2013)

Oh, come on mike! lets all hug it out. You know I am stuck in the middle of this conversation.


----------



## militarymonark (May 2, 2013)

dont forget shelby! Schwinns are great bikes but the reason i can't stand them is the fact that if I have one part off then the whole schwinn community freaks. "The bolt that holds the brake arm on frame is wrong for that year and it should be this bolt" COME ON!! I like mid weights though, no one cares about them like ballooners and generally are cheaper. Besides trying to build a schwinn, you have to use schwinn parts or nothing fits right.


----------



## Larmo63 (May 2, 2013)

During the scrap drives for World War II, kids gladly gave up all the crappy bikes, 

but safely hid their prized Schwinns in the basement or up in the attic.


----------



## babyjesus (May 3, 2013)

*schwinn*

schwinn turned into a massive corporation and did what all corporations do - put small creative businesses out of business. It certainly doesn't look like people copied them. The other companies didn't tone it down after 1940 like schwinn did and start producing the same thing over and over until now - yes now - the same frame, same tank, - corporations in this day and age are hard to like because they produce things in one size fits all modes in huge quantities and crush any kind of small thriving creativity into the mud. It's hard to like.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 3, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> schwinn turned into a massive corporation and did what all corporations do - put small creative businesses out of business. It certainly doesn't look like people copied them. The other companies didn't tone it down after 1940 like schwinn did and start producing the same thing over and over until now - yes now - the same frame, same tank, - corporations in this day and age are hard to like because they produce things in one size fits all modes in huge quantities and crush any kind of small thriving creativity into the mud. It's hard to like.




What? And Huffy aka huffman didnt?.....or Murry? Unfortunately the same tank same same ect model is a great way to save on overhead... Look at GM.. they used the same body on most cars and trucks just put a different grill and badges on it. If other companies had followed these ways they might still be alive... Supply and demand my friend... Its not like all these Schwinns went unsold!?.. They pumped out cockroach numbers because, hate to point out the obvious, but there was a high demand for Schwinn. When you make a well made bike that lasts then guess what people want?! Same with any product... And the consumer is the one to blame for the one size fits all standard.. If a company doesn't make what the people want then said company don't make money and goes bye bye...


----------



## babyjesus (May 3, 2013)

fatbar said:


> What? And Huffy aka huffman didnt?.....or Murry?




Yes, Murray, Huffy and Schwinn.  How much did Huffman have to do with Huffy? Anybody? Was it the same guy Horace?

Columbia kinda dropped out the game.

So those are the 3, you said it perfectly, Huffy Schwinn and Murray.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 3, 2013)

*frames*

And who's frame is copied more then any other?... ie because its the strongest...sure see that canti frame a lot these days....


----------



## babyjesus (May 3, 2013)

fatbar said:


> What? And Huffy aka huffman didnt?.....or Murry? Unfortunately the same tank same same ect model is a great way to save on overhead... Look at GM.. they used the same body on most cars and trucks just put a different grill and badges on it. If other companies had followed these ways they might still be alive... Supply and demand my friend... Its not like all these Schwinns went unsold!?.. They pumped out cockroach numbers because, hate to point out the obvious, but there was a high demand for Schwinn. When you make a well made bike that lasts then guess what people want?! Same with any product... And the consumer is the one to blame for the one size fits all standard.. If a company doesn't make what the people want then said company don't make money and goes bye bye...




That's exactly what sucks about our collapsing capitalist world and why I prefer prewar bikes, including the pre 1940 Schwinns - back when they were all small. If only it could have stayed as such. Your point is my point actually. I just don't like the fact thats all. In this day and age it's hard not to dislike the compromises of mass scale production and market elimination. That's why it's so tiring to see the usual suspect names again and again - and why I go after something different than another hornet or jaguar. They are pretty bikes, a bit toned down but ok, however it's more about what they represent today in 2013 that I dislike.


----------



## jrbach (Jun 1, 2013)

*You like what you like...*

If we ALL liked and wanted the SAME bike(s)...supply would be low and the price HIGH. I really liked my ~50 Monark Deluxe with the dual spring fork. I still like my ~50 Hiawatha Deluxe with its dual spring fork...I like my '37 BC model Schwinn and my '55 Panther with their locking forks...I like my Mongoose with its dual suspension and 24V 250W brushless front hub motor (for 24mph and 10 mi. rides) with PAS, so you can pedal with assist. You can spend a fortune...but you don't sell what you love and can't replace for the price. You don't have to "hug it out"...you just have to enjoy what have. I don't have the bucks or the stable for all that I'd like to ride (pretty much the same problem with women...LOL).


----------



## Aerocycle36 (Jun 1, 2013)

*Best bike.*

The best bikes are the ones that I haven't saved enough money to buy yet. Buy and collect what you want because you'll never be happy collecting what you're TOLD to like... I like Schwinns, Elgins Rollfasts and Monarks, and anything that's art deco. All other bikes are to be used as trading material....


----------



## hcdsign (Jun 1, 2013)

Aerocycle36 said:


> The best bikes are the ones that I haven't saved enough money to buy yet. Buy and collect what you want because you'll never be happy collecting what you're TOLD to like... I like Schwinns, Elgins Rollfasts and Monarks, and anything that's art deco. All other bikes are to be used as trading material....




Well said!!  A lot of people wouldn't agree with my collection either, but then I am collecting for me, and turning a buck on the rest.  

Love those Elgin's - Hawthorne's - Colson's!!


----------



## kingsilver (Jun 1, 2013)

Djshakes said:


> Everyone copied Schwinn and that is why Schwinn is so desirable and all the other brands are pretty much worthless.  Thanks.




"EVERYONE COPIED SCHWINN?"


----------

